# Enter To Win Klein Tools 8-Piece Bi-Metal Hole Saw Kit



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

We have partnered with *Klein Tools* to give away their *8-Piece Bi-Metal Hole Saw Kit*.

To enter this giveaway, reply to this thread with your response to the following question.

*What advice would you give someone who is interested in becoming an electrician?*

On *December 22, 2015* we will do a random drawing to select the winner.







Optimized teeth pattern for fast consistent cutting of steel including stainless.
Kit contains the most popular sizes for basic electrical work.
Recommended for most major brands of 6" (152mm) recessed lighting fixtures.
Bore through 2x4s in a signle pass. 
Multiple leverage points for easy slug removal.
Includes 2 arbors and rugged carrying case.









*Sponsored by: Klein Tools*
Sign-up with Klein Tools Tradesman Club eNewsletter and be the first to learn about new Klein Products! It's free and easy!

*Holemaking: Hole Saws, Step Bits & Wood Boring Bits*

_Added Note: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question._


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Learning requires work and participation. I have watched hundreds of basketball games and can barely dribble a ball. If you want to succeed in this field never stop practicing and studying.


----------



## Don Watson (Dec 2, 2015)

I would tell them they have made a good choice for a career.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Understand that in order to advance, which will earn you more pay, you MUST be dedicated. It's not 'just a job'. You won't last long if you just show up and expect a check every week. You need to apply yourself both physically and mentally.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

Only get into this field if you like learning, because you will never know it all no matter how hard you try.


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

What advice would you give someone who is interested in becoming an electrician?

Be prepared to work hard, study hard, and take direction. Learn as much as you can and take pride in your work. Never stop learning.

Make safety a priority in all you do. A moments carelessness can have fatal results.

Finally, remember good electricians will always be in short supply. No foreseeable drop in the usage of electricity, just the opposite, more and more of our world depends on electricity. From fiber optics to high voltage power stations there are varied and interesting aspects to this work. Be prepared to make good money, desire and motivation will keep you advancing in your career.

There are plenty of so-called electricians around. But good experienced electricians are always in demand.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Never assume something isn't live

Lockout - tagout better be your religion

Work that looks good shows some thought went into the process

You are absolutely right when you think some journeymen have trouble looking after themselves, let alone anyone else. You need to make sure you don't put yourself in harm's way at anyone's direction

When you feel comfortable working hot or think you know it all, it's time to quit and find another trade


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

*What advice would you give someone who is interested in becoming an electrician?*

Don't ever remind them that you are an apprentice.
I am not even being glib.
As long as they think you know everything, or at least what they want you to know, you will be alright.
Once you remind them you don't, they will be pissed.
Not everyone of them is like that, but enough that this is good advice.
Research, before-hand will help.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

degupita said:


> Don't ever remind them that you are an apprentice.
> I am not even being glib.
> As long as they think you know everything, or at least what they want you to know, you will be alright.
> Once you remind them you don't, they will be pissed.
> ...



You put that perfectly. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

Always work as safe as you are able. You want to make money, not cost yourself a hospital stay.

Keep learning. The more you learn, the more you can earn.

Lastly, plan for retirement, and start saving NOW.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Don't


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

You can save alot of money if you win all your tools.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

When you finally become a full-blown electrician......don't bother replying to threads like this and hoping to win that awesome hole saw kit. It isn't going to happen anyway.:laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> When you finally become a full-blown electrician......don't bother replying to threads like this and hoping to win that awesome hole saw kit. It isn't going to happen anyway.:laughing:



Im still waiting for my HD cards to arrive :laughing:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Don't use a hole saw as shown in the last photo in the first post of this thread: the "dogs" on the arbor are not engaged into the holes in the back of the hole saw, so when that person finishes drilling their hole, they will find that the hole saw is jammed on the arbor pretty tight and will need some channel locks to get it off.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

You'll put up with a LOT of garbage the first year or so. Stay with it, it'll be worth it in the end. 

Further, when you get to be a foreman and you remember someone who treated you badly while you were an apprentice, treat them with dignity and respect. People who really matter will notice, plus you now have the ability to drive the jerkwad completely crazy waiting for you to drop the hammer........


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

if you have mechanical ability and enjoy working with your hands


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> Don't use a hole saw as shown in the last photo in the first post of this thread: the "dogs" on the arbor are not engaged into the holes in the back of the hole saw, so when that person finishes drilling their hole, they will find that the hole saw is jammed on the arbor pretty tight and will need some channel locks to get it off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


An impact and a socket will zip the arbor right out, usually you can hold the saw part by hand.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Learn how to play poker, it pays better.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Advice: be ready to slug it out for the first few years. Nothing worth having comes easily. Being an electrician is about playing the long game!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tceek (Apr 1, 2014)

you don't need to know everything, just to know where you can find the answer.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

never stop learning


----------



## PeteBuh (Jul 26, 2013)

Soak up all of the knowledge that you can. Ask questions. Learn thee whys of the reasons people do thing by rote.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> When you finally become a full-blown electrician......don't bother replying to threads like this and hoping to win that awesome hole saw kit. It isn't going to happen anyway.:laughing:


I Don't know, the ups guy dropped off a pretty sweet fluke dmm the other day. Won it from replying to a thread just like this one. Im doubling down on the hole saws....:whistling2:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Voltron said:


> I Don't know, the ups guy dropped off a pretty sweet fluke dmm the other day. Won it from replying to a thread just like this one. Im doubling down on the hole saws....:whistling2:


BTW.. Congrats Voltron :thumbsup:

Be ready to work hard, study, and to give 100% to your trade !
It's a lot of work, but worth the journey.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Work hard, keep learning, have fun, don't screw up the lunch order.....
Oh yeah like my votech old teacher said there's a lot of room at the bottom but not a lot at the top.


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

The most important thing isn't learning HOW to do what you're doing but learning WHY you're doing it. To advance in this trade the first step is getting to the point where you can look around and see what needs to be done without being spoon fed. There's more to it than shut up and do what you're told. I've seen guys with a license in their pocket that haven't even figured that one out yet.


----------



## Azspark (Jan 24, 2014)

Work hard at learning everything you can. Also being willing to do you best work even if it will never be seen


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

If you show up on time your late. 

What you know doesn't matter. 

Don't complain and it doesn't hurt unless it's broke or bleeding. 

Don't ask when break time is for you shall surely hear :
You got a break when you got hired! 

Remember that even after your first year in the trade, many journeyman have been in the outhouse longer.

Make sure you double check all items on deliveries. 

Don't smoke while working, there are no one handed electricians. 

Never say your tired.

Don't be the first one to roll up. 

Anticipate the next move. 

Don't worry about not pleasing everyone. There will be a few that will be good to work with but a lot are salty dogs!

Have a good attitude (you have a job! ) 
And hustle. 

Always stay busy. ....Even if it's picking up trash that's not there.

Learn the material and try never to come back empty handed (this takes time ).




Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Everything you need to know and a few things you don't need to know can be found on ET.


----------



## Hanzell85 (Dec 11, 2012)

My first journeyman told me learn quality first. Practice over time will make you faster but nothing will make clients happier then quality workmanship


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Real men (and woman) don't work live. Inevitably you'll work with some gung-ho who believes only the opposite is true.

Always check with a meter; the other electricians aren't liars, but don't believe them when they say, "ya, it's off."

You know approximately 10% of what you think you know. Spurting off every resi rule you know when you get to an industrial site doesn't make you look smart; it's make you look like a guy that might get to dig ditches.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I got fired twice as an apprentice and you might get fired too. It doesn't matter. There is an extreme blend of personalities and work settings in this trade. It's a matter of the right fit and sometimes it takes a while to find it. 

The best part of this trade is the mix of physical activity and the opportunity to use your brain. You can have a desk job that uses your brain but you get fat and lazy. You can be a labourer, which is physical, but you don't use your brain. With electrical you get the best of both worlds.

You will also have the ability to develop your social skills. If you learn to cooperate with your co-workers in a productive and positive way, good things will come to you. You WILL come across characters who test your patience. It's all part of the learning experience.

Finally, having your journeyman's license is a great springboard to other segments of the industry. You don't have to stay on the tools forever. You can get into management, estimating, sales, marketing, manufacturing, contracting - it's a big industry and has many opportunities.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Just send the hole saw kit to Vintage Sounds. You can't beat this:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f31/so-you-want-become-apprentice-canada-111938/


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Buy quality tools and take good care of them. Study or go to some type of schooling if at all possible.


----------



## cbledsoe89 (Nov 16, 2015)

Don't ever be afraid of asking questions, there is no such thing as a dumb question when your life and /or your customers life is on the line! Some people will think they will be looked down on by others for not knowing exactly what to do but that's fine there are masters in this world that run across things they don't know exactly what to do and they have to still ask questions. There is a lot to learn


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

Be observant. It's nice to have an apprentice that picks up on things by himself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Cricket said:


> https://youtu.be/87bXNcXPMkU


Looks like a Lennox saw, not a Klein saw? Sorry i deleted the picture or video by accident.

Surround yourself with competent, good people and stay away from the guys smoking weed outside at lunch time. 
People that do thee things at work are dopes and idiots.


----------



## Mr.Awesome (Nov 27, 2015)

Well I'm an apprentice myself, but I would start with advice I posted in another thread...

Don't do pre employment. Your school hours count towards your apprenticeship hours and puts you at a higher pay grade than a green guy who didn't go to school. However, a pre em graduate and a green guy have both never spent a day in the field so some companies don't want to pay you extra when your experience level is no different than a guy they pulled off the street.

Find a company who does larger sites (schools, hospitals). Often when it comes time to put in hundreds of switches and receptacles, the company will hire guys off the street for bare bones pay to do the simple work, then lay most of them off. If you can get on doing monkey work, at least your foot is in the door and maybe you can prove yourself capable enough to not be let go later.

Don't get excited and do something dumb like buy a new truck because "now you're a tradesman". Your job security is low your 1st and 4th year. 1st because you're new and they're feeling you out, 4th because they're monitoring your skill level to see if you're worth a 30% increase in pay when you become a journeyman.

Have no life for only 4 years, focus on your job, and you're set from there.

Humility is not a bad thing. We are all crap. No matter how good or how knowledgeable you are, there is somebody out there better at your job than you. Don't get cocky because your jman let you lace up a panel.

Don't make excuses when you screw up. Accept you screwed up, and make sure you understand why and how to do it right the next time. Mistakes are part of the learning process.

There are crappy jmen out there. Don't assume everything you see a jman do is right. Study the code in your spare time and don't be afraid to *respectfully* question a jman's approach if you feel it isn't right.

If you're single, go work out of town and make tons of cash. I stress this even more if you're young and living at home still. Bank bank bank and you could buy your first house in cash after your ticket is in hand.

And for s***s and giggles I would toss in advice one of my first jman gave to me...

Never display you're good at something you hate doing.

When the boss comes to check on you on a large site, when he walks away is the time to go smoke because he is probably making his way back to the other end.

Convince everyone you are an idiot. But a capable idiot. That way you won't lose your job, but nobody will ask you for stuff.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*Advice.....*

Make sure all your tools have this logo>>>>











~CS~


----------



## Mr.Awesome (Nov 27, 2015)

chicken steve said:


> Make sure all your tools have this logo>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was my very first mistake. Wasted so much money on Klein everything. Favorite tape measure is a Husky, unibits I buy for $10 a piece and they last as long as the $90 Klein I bought, Milwaukee came out with my new favorite strippers, other cheaper brands came out with cushion grip drivers, the only things I wouldn't steer away from Klein on are my side cutters and hammer pliers (linesmans).


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

Be prepare to learn something new everyday and its not just another job but a investment in yourself to do better than the day before.


----------



## joe cool (Jun 4, 2009)

Expendable item, drill bits etc wear out, remember to include the price of new bits in jobs which require much drilling.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Cricket said:


> *What advice would you give someone who is interested in becoming an electrician?*


I'd tell them to learn as much as possible about the field, there is probably so much more to it than they are aware of. Residential, commercial, industrial, utility work, communications, automation, much more than meets the eye. 

I'd also recommend that the learn as much as possible about the different working environments, construction, service, maintenance, union / open, etc. 

I'd tell them to spend a lot of time reading this forum!


----------



## edd1ex (Dec 4, 2015)

I'd tell them to learn as much as possible about the field and to practice/study residential, commercial, and industrial codes. If possible to get some sort of education, a trade school, or apprenticeship. Also to read up on these forums and always ask for advice from experienced electricians.


----------



## Cory10 (Oct 21, 2015)

When looking to get into the trade you have to ether know someone who can get you in or knock on doors and make a pest of yourself, its not enough to just send out a bunch of resumes through email and apply to ad's on craigslist.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would let them know that being an electrician is not for the pansy assed person. The work can be hard, dirty and sometimes dangerous and they should think hard about the road they want to go down. I would also let them know that I love what I do but it is not for everyone


----------



## OSSElectric (Sep 28, 2015)

My advice would be to not buy this bi-metal hole saw kit and save up for a carbide kit or knock out set.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Do only great work.*

I would give the same advice I got.
" Always be willing to put your name on the job and say I DID THAT with pride"


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Be on time, ( 10 min. Early), with a hunger for knowledge & a great attitude.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

*What advice would you give someone who is interested in becoming an electrician?*

#1 - Do not join an internet forum and expect to get answers/advice about electrical work/contracting.:whistling2:

#2 - Working in the electrical field can be a disappointing career choice or an exciting adventure. You will get out of it what your are willing to put into it. Nothing comes easy but the reward can be fantastic.

#3- NEVER and I mean NEVER stop learning about the trade!! There are multiple avenues one can chose to venture down, I suggest one look into ( and try) as many as possible. Continue to take classes about the code an/or electrical. whether it be online,in a classroom or self study. I do a combination of all 3 all year every year.

#4 - Never put the job before the family. I know the job provides for the family, but your family should be your number 1 priority.


----------



## robowe (Sep 8, 2013)

Go to a training center and ask questions. Find a family member or friend that's an apprentice or journeyman, and ask them about the steps they took. Or, even ask a buddy that's in construction if they know someone in the electrical field.

Be ready to learn, and do things in a way you've never done before. Believe in yourself, and learn from others. Work hard, be ready to use your mind, and don't give up until you know you have exhausted all of your efforts. At the end of the day you want to look at what you've accomplished with Pride.


----------



## ichabod (Jun 29, 2015)

if some one asked me about getting into the trade I would let them know it not a desk job, they will be getting dirty, work in all kinds of weather hot, cold, wet, and dry, it is a physical job and some days you will be going home sore and wore out. and after you been doing it for many years your knees and shoulder get worn out.

I have been doing this for close to thirty years and enjoy it, there no way I could have sat at a desk that long.....


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

1. A note from you're mom doesn't excuse you for being late.

2. Nobody wins these.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

freeagnt54 said:


> 1. A note from you're mom doesn't excuse you for being late.
> 
> 2. Nobody wins these.


When I put up a giveaway there is always a winner.


----------



## Don Stokes (Sep 6, 2008)

Get into a good electrical class.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I've worked in several areas of the construction industry, as well as a couple of trades. The electrical field is a lot like other trades in some respects, but there are dangers specific to electricity that make it easy to blow stuff up and/or die. I know guys who mitered fingers off, wet tapped gas mains, drove dump trucks into holes, fell into piling holes, etc., but blowing holes in your body, blowing your arm off, or getting burned to death from electricity is a whole different ball game. So if you are someone who does not like details, specifics, math, double checking, or triple checking your work, please do something else.


----------



## jweller87 (Mar 10, 2012)

*It is what you make it.*

Don't be afraid of messing up, the biggest part of learning is learning from your mistakes. Get in there get your hands dirty, enjoy the sight of something evolving from nothing to a finished product. Learn what you can from everyone you work with, there is no one right way to do something. Safety is a core value, equipment can be replaced, mistakes can be fixed, the job will get done, there is only one of you, if you don't feel safe don't do it. The biggest part of the job is have fun, it can be stressful but when you work with your hands and enjoy working with the customers and people in the field it's not a job it's a lifestyle.


----------



## keithbornmann (May 18, 2010)

*So, you're considering being an electrician?*

Where do you want to be in 10 years? Do you want to have your own shop? Do you want to be a job runner for a large electrical contractor? There are different avenues to get started, but keep in mind your end goal.

What industry appeals to you?

Residential Service Work - low pay, long lasting relationships.
Residential New Construction - Low Pay - great way to learn the basics.
Residential Remodel - Medium+ Pay - This takes a bit of experience.
Commercial New Construction - Medium to High pay - good way to learn basic to intermediate.
Commercial Service or Remodel - Medium to high pay - need experience first
Industrial New Construction - High Pay - Travel required - Learn some unique skills and possibly lead into controls or other specialized high paying jobs.
Industrial Maintenance - High Pay - Could be dangerous work, but usually permanent with benefits.
Lineman - High Pay with benifits - Unique skillset development. 

You might start as an apprentice with a company, there are classes offered at some junior colleges and trade schools that can jump-start your development. Also, consider joining a union. 

If you're not sure what type of work appeals to you, try to interview some journeyman electricians who work in the different industries to see what they like or dislike about their work and what it mostly consists of. Be aware however that some large companies have specialized crews such as a wire pulling crew, conduit crews, trim out crews or controls crews. Electricians who work on specialized crews don't generally have a well rounded experience in their trade to share from.

If you know where you would like to end up, find someone who made it there and offer to buy them lunch for a chance to see how they got there. Everyone's path is different, but some paths are less difficult than others.

I wish you the best.

Thanks,
Keith Bornmann


----------



## rdoan71 (Apr 20, 2008)

*My response*

In my years as a field supervisor, an electrician and as an instructor I have always share a simple philosophy. That is, being an electrician is not just a "job" or even just a "trade", but it is a "craft" to be not only learned but mastered. Learn not just the "how" of what we do, but seek to learn the "why" as well. Learn the theory of magnetism, understand what electricity actually is and what makes it do what it does. You have to be intelligent to do electrical work and a person in the craft should present themselves as such.

My humble opinion only.


----------



## Stinger_71 (Jul 4, 2014)

First thing I would tell them is make sure you always remain teachable. You will never learn everything at once and you will always be using your mind. Just when you thought you knew it all someone will show you something new. Also I would tell them if you think we sit around and play with wires all day this is not the job for you! There are days you will dig a trench, stand on ladders in hard to reach places all day long and squeeze into spots a person normally wouldn't go in. It's a hard job but is very rewarding when you see the finished product and take pride knowing you built that!!


----------



## shhyguuy01 (Dec 9, 2015)

No job is so important and no service so urgent that you can't take the time to do it safely

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ginmn (Dec 17, 2013)

Pay is commensurate with experience & stress of one's roll. The faster you figure out how to make business friends & partnerships the sooner you may figure out there is alot more money in managing employees & billing then there is with installing. Get an education don't be trained. Unions are great if you goal in life is to be a stressless installer, Quickbooks is great if you want your kids to have good orthodontics and college paid. Know the definition of Capitalism, be an owner...


----------



## flashmn (Mar 29, 2007)

The wire is always hot. Keep learning, you will never know it all.


----------



## jfwfmt (Jul 5, 2008)

*Trade School*

Look into technical high school training. In WV passing a certified series of classes adding up to 1080 contact hours allow you to sit for the journeyman's test and become a journey(wo)man if you pass.

For High School Students the classes are free. For Post-secondary students the fee is very nominal.


----------



## dylanmitchell (Nov 27, 2014)

*Go union!*

Go union!


Cricket said:


> View attachment 69169
> 
> 
> We have partnered with *Klein Tools* to give away their *8-Piece Bi-Metal Hole Saw Kit*.
> ...


----------



## EZElectric (Jul 21, 2015)

Be willing to learn. Be willing to study. Be willing to ask questions. Work Safely. Be patient.


----------



## Canadiansparks (Dec 5, 2015)

I'd say maybe try to follow a electrician around for a day if possible and get a feel for what the job entails and if you are interested in that kind of work other than that always listen to your peers and those around you if the offer advice and when it comes to doing work never work live


----------



## cdshaw (Nov 3, 2014)

Work hard learn all you can and don't let mistakes ruin you but make you better.


----------



## drx (Jun 22, 2015)

What advice would you give someone who is interested in becoming an electrician? Always practice craftsmanship and take pride in your work and you will be noticed and appreciated and rewarded with referrals


----------



## KAH (Aug 28, 2012)

Advise: Chose a company with a good reputation. Try to work with a variety of journeymen to vary your learning experience


----------



## Mayan Koyote (Jan 25, 2014)

Never piss on wires... :whistling2:

In other words - always think about what you're doing.


----------



## TTW (Sep 14, 2012)

Find a good education program, I went to my local community college.


----------



## Raiders121113 (Mar 28, 2013)

Expect to learn something new everyday, and safety always comes first.


----------



## MXer774 (Sep 1, 2014)

Canadiansparks said:


> I'd say maybe try to follow a electrician around for a day if possible and get a feel for what the job entails and if you are interested in that kind of work other than that always listen to your peers and those around you if the offer advice and when it comes to doing work never work live


Da fuque did I just read? Following this statement is a prime example of using proper punctuation and grammar. "Please, help Jack off of his horse". Not too rough eh? How bout this "Please help Jack off his horse"


----------



## Elite_electrician716 (Jul 1, 2015)

Get a few basic books and see if your truly intreasted in learning this, there will be times where you will be overwhelmed. The key is are you prepared to learn from it and grow from it.
Second COMPANY is huge are they willing to help you get additional education. And do you your homework on the company because you'll want one you can honestly plan on staying at. I recommend family ran and oriented business. But the keyword I've used is DO YOUR HOMEWORK IT'S YOUR CAREER...


----------



## ProcyonDarkStar (Oct 5, 2013)

If you think being an electrician is just putting on wire nuts, turning a screw driver or replacing light bulbs then you have no idea what being an electrician is. The truth is, even when you get on the job (via being accepted into an electrical apprenticeship or other means) you will have absolutely NO idea what you are doing for a while. 

For most the scene is like this: You wake up the morning of your first day. You put on your new work boots, grab your brand spanking new tools. (If you are lucky you have one or two Klein tools in your bag, but at first probably whatever discount store special you can afford) and you show up at the job. You look around and realize you have no idea what you have gotten yourself into. It's dirty, loud and more than likely hot. There are men everywhere plying their trade and working like they've been doing the same thing their whole lives and you start to doubt yourself.

Your foreman introduces you as the 'new guy'. Immediately the crew you've been assigned to digs into that fact. If you're lucky you get paired up with someone who will be willing to teach you and not just hand you a shovel. So often you will get stuck with the guy who tells everyone he is a 'Master Electrician' and is Gods gift to the electricial trade. Gods gift then starts yelling at you for material with names you've never heard of in your life and getting pissed when you can't figure out the difference between your tools which you've owned for probably less than 48 hours.

You now feel as small as that cheap 6 foot tape measure you have in your work bag.

I don't care what any electrician tells you, we ALL start out knowing NOTHING. Some people might have previous construction experience they can draw upon for basic tool skills, but as far as electricial knowledge goes no one is born knowing it. 

You MUST be willing to learn. You will never stop learning this trade. Anyone who tells you they are a Master Electrician and knows everything, disregard them as an idiot. Our trade changes with technology faster than most other trades and you will never know everything.

You WILL NOT understand a lot of what you are doing on the job at first. On any one given day you only see a very small part of the large overall electrical installation. That panel you installed today means nothing to you. The conduit you pulled those wires in means nothing to you. That hole you drilled into the ceiling to hang a piece of all-thread into, means nothing to you. You know it all ties together somehow. You know you're smart, but none of this crap makes any sense.

I will tell you what I tell every apprentice I get. Being an electrician isn't just a job. It's a lifetime commitment to your trade. It doesn't matter how much training you've had or how much you know our trade is dangerous. A sheet rocker doesn't need to test his sheet rock every morning to make sure it's not carrying lethal levels of current. 

While I will never look down upon another trade I believe we are elite among construction trades. Ours requires the most training and is far more complicated than others. If you are commited to learning the trade and are willing to work safely and look our for your fellow brother, you'll do just fine.

Good luck, and welcome to being new to the electrical trade.


----------



## jhartz (Jul 18, 2013)

You will learn a lot on the job, and you can also learn a lot of the theory and rules/code through books and classes. BUT, to do a good job, you really need practice! Even if you're only a resi electrician, running mostly Romex, _practice practice practice _things like bending conduit if you really want to get good at it. This sort of skill will always come in handy, and also shows your boss or journeyman that you care about the job.


----------



## rj4nier (Jul 3, 2015)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 69169
> 
> 
> We have partnered with *Klein Tools* to give away their *8-Piece Bi-Metal Hole Saw Kit*.
> ...


Know its going to be a long haul & never think you will know it all.


----------



## sparkyv (Apr 8, 2009)

Id tell them don't ever think they know everything. This field keeps changing and nobody knows all there is to know,for tomorrow some code will change and some new product will be introduced.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2013)

*Darrell Pepper's response to becoming an electrician*

A person could do a lot worse than becoming an electrician. there are a lot of different directions an electrical background can take you. you can be an industrial, commercial or residential electrician with a lot of specializations in each area... and all of them can be rewarding financially and personally.



We have partnered with *Klein Tools* to give away their *8-Piece Bi-Metal Hole Saw Kit*.

To enter this giveaway, reply to this thread with your response to the following question.

*What advice would you give someone who is interested in becoming an electrician?*

On *December 22, 2015* we will do a random drawing to select the winner.








Optimized teeth pattern for fast consistent cutting of steel including stainless.
Kit contains the most popular sizes for basic electrical work.
Recommended for most major brands of 6" (152mm) recessed lighting fixtures.
Bore through 2x4s in a signle pass.
Multiple leverage points for easy slug removal.
Includes 2 arbors and rugged carrying case.

View attachment 69177


*Sponsored by: Klein Tools*
Sign-up with Klein Tools Tradesman Club eNewsletter and be the first to learn about new Klein Products! It's free and easy!

*Holemaking: Hole Saws, Step Bits & Wood Boring Bits*

_Added Note: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question._[/quote]


----------



## azsparky (Nov 3, 2008)

*From my viewpoint*

Make sure you understand all that is possible and all that is not possible in this field. Once you have decided you can live with that and are actually excited about what you learn, choose a good path for your education. There are several, none of which is without its pluses and minuses. Then, find a good mentor in your field who has risen to a level you might like to attain and try to emulate what they do, how they do it and especially how they interact with others. Always pick the most difficult task when available, as this will build both your knowledge base, and/or your character. Treat others as you would like to be treated and ALWAYS do what you said you were going to do. Be dependable, be trustworthy and make it at least SEEM as if your paycheck is not the driving force of your good work ethic. Then, come see me...I've got a job for you!


----------



## Eastpoint (Feb 4, 2013)

*So, you want to be an electrician*

This is a great vocation that will allow you to:

Be your own boss.
Live, work and thrive anywhere in the country or world for that matter.
Daily, have the personal gratification of knowing " I built that."

But first....

Lose the attitude. You will be humbled daily by what you don't know. It's OK, nobody thinks you know $H!T anyway.

Work hard. In class and in the field. You will impress your journeyman and more importantly, your boss.

Employ the work ethic of your father and grandfather. Come to work everyday (even thought you're an apprentice, we count on you to be here. You play an important role.) Don't be late. Do what ever it takes to get the job done; work late when necessary, don't whine about how hard it is or how tired you are. If you make a mistake, admit it. (We all still make mistakes. Some of our best learning comes from fixing the mistakes we make.)

Take advantage of the skill and knowledge that surrounds you. If you pay attention you will be surprised how quickly it will all make sense and how much you will learn.

Take the journeyman exam as soon as possible.(More money for you and gets you on your way to master electrician status and potential business ownership.)

Do all these things and you will be a credit to the trade and to yourself.

You will be rewarded with a great income (better than many college grads) and rarely have to worry about unemployment. 

After 45 years, I still can't imagine what else I would have rather done.


----------



## Johnpaul (Oct 2, 2008)

Move to a state that is not anti-union and where there is a good apprenticeship program.


----------



## motoboarder00 (Sep 16, 2014)

If you would like to get into the trade, you should start by doing some basic research on electrical theory and circuitry so you don't go into your first job blind. You will learn the trade more quickly by combining hands on training backed by your own study to reinforce the concepts. Most importantly, always remember to work safe!


----------



## Austin288 (Oct 3, 2014)

I would advise them to find a contractor that will hire them as a helper. I think it is important that you see what the actual work day is like before you invest a lot of time into an apprenticeship.


----------



## Indman (Oct 10, 2012)

First, work hard and work safe. Second, think about the next step in the project, and eventually, the next three steps. Third, don't forget that all trades deserve respect and working with people is a LOT easier than working against them.


----------



## cheberling (Jan 4, 2014)

Never be afraid to ask questions...if you are working with anyone that cares they will be more than happy to answer then and give you help. I have found that they will help you more without even asking about something because the see that you want to learn. 

The second piece of advice I will give is if something does not look right stop and ask someone about it whether it be something safe...it could save someone's life. Or just putting something in the wrong place stopping for a couple minutes at an early stage my safe a lot of time if you have to redo your work because it's wrong. I always double and triple check my work and if it's something that has a possibility of going way wrong I always have someone else put there eyes and handle on it to make sure it's all right...

Safety is key and everyone responsibility

Test every conductor every time 
(The company motto I work with hear it all the time and will save you)


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Ask questions and jump right in. Learn by doing not watching.


----------



## Signguy115 (Nov 19, 2015)

*A GREAT choice!*

In an ever-changing world, you will be among the best. First and foremost, be safe. You may not get a second chance if you are not careful. Never stop learning. The world and its technology are always evolving, you must too. And be proud of your skills....you are unique!!


----------



## FF301 (Jan 12, 2014)

Use the right tools for the job. If you don't have it, ask for it. 
I understand that when your starting money can be tight but budget for some tools. 
" work smart not hard "
Life will be easier with the right tools. 

Study study and study some more. Once a week we will order lunch for my job site and we have some classroom time. If I see guys doing something wrong we discuss the right way. If guys have questions we will discuss them.


----------



## fahmi48210 (Nov 19, 2014)

Good choice! You'll learn new things everyday. Work hard and don't let others tell you what you know and what you don't know.


----------



## Hoovie (May 7, 2014)

If you really want to become an Electrician: Start saving and be prepared to spend some money on tools. The first year can be a bear but if you can, stick it out, and love your job. Do not get caught up in the I hate my job attitude that seems so prevalent. I personally love my job!


----------



## morpheusoptic (Feb 3, 2012)

Never trust ANYONE that says something is off. Make sure you check for yourself or better yet lock it out. 

Work as hard as you can and be willing to work nights and weekends as an apprentice to prove your worthwhile. 

Most of all hopefully enjoy what you do and never say you cannot learn or do something. You will never know everything, wanting to learn makes you a better electrician.


----------



## Carl Ose (Aug 24, 2013)

For the hard worker now is a great time to get into this trade. Be a man or women of integrity. Strive to be the best but own up to your errors and shortcomings. Remember that to be an electrician is still a construction job and decide early whether it is what you wan to do forever. Be thinking about the future, invest, look for streams of passive income or become a business owner. Being an electrical contractor can be an excellent foundational career to later achieve financial security either in or outside the electrical trade.


----------



## Onefaceless (Jan 20, 2015)

Work hard and stay safe. Keep an open mind; the more you learn, the less likely you'll be to make mistakes. Oh, and when you start out, just don't work with live conductors...


----------



## joerenaud (Jun 24, 2013)

Be proud of your choice in a career that brings light and power into everyone's life. Learning and then mastering a trade/craft as your life's occupation is an extremely rewarding endeavor to yourself and humanity as a whole.


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

Prepair to get dirty.This job consists of 40% brains 60 % brawn


----------



## rotary (Sep 17, 2012)

*Advice for an individual wanting to become an electrician*

For the person contemplating becoming an electrician I would hope they have a command of mathematics, the desire to listen and learn, the knowledge that there will be days that are miserable,and days that will be so rewarding for you and your family that you will know you made the right decision. Reach out to your local IBEW union hall or a NECA contractor and let them know your desires.

in


Cricket said:


> View attachment 69169
> 
> 
> We have partnered with *Klein Tools* to give away their *8-Piece Bi-Metal Hole Saw Kit*.
> ...


----------



## MrPipe (May 29, 2015)

If you are willing to work hard and are willing to learn, DO IT! :thumbup: It is a very rewarding field with constant challenges and constant learning with the advances in technology. You will never be bored!:no:


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

MrPipe said:


> If you are willing to work hard and are willing to learn, DO IT! :thumbup: It is a very rewarding field with constant challenges and constant learning with the advances in technology. You will never be bored!:no:



Well......:whistling2:


----------



## elevated (Feb 18, 2014)

What advice would you give someone who is interested in becoming an electrician?

1. Be prepared to work hard. Electrical work is construction, it is not just wires and light bulbs. 

2. Be prepared to think on your feet. Electrical work is problem solving, whether it be trouble shooting an existing problem or solving an new problem (in terms of how to install new equipment). 

3. Lastly try to get a job in the electrical field, even if it's just a summer job with a electrical supply house. This will give you a feel for the industry. The best option would be to try to work side by side with an electrician for a few months like an internship. Make some calls, you'd be surprised how many people might be willing to give you a job.


----------



## rdcollns (May 20, 2013)

Work hard, work safe, do a good job, and enjoy your work. I suppose that could apply to any profession.


----------



## Onegooded (Mar 3, 2011)

I would say if you are going to enter a skilled trade, this is it. Always listen to the old timers, they have been there and done that.


----------



## cedrickallums (Oct 28, 2010)

*Safety First*

I would say to remember that electric can kill you and me, so use this as your selling point. Plumbers get $100 just for showing up but electrical done poorly can electrocute or burn down property, raising home owners insurance. Plus, with your tools and knowledge, Companies should be paying you 50% of Labor cost. You are the money maker and not responsible for the Office's Overhead.


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

When you are told to get more than two items from the truck write them down. Actually write everything don so you don't forget something.


----------



## Jamato (Jul 28, 2015)

If you want to make money, you have to go a get it. Work hard, bring your code book with you to work, always show up to work on time (which is 15-20 minutes early to most guys). A good apprentice knows what he's doing, and if he doesn't, he asks. No one gets laid off for asking questions. One more thing: never get caught flat-footed.


----------



## WRPIII (Nov 21, 2014)

*Enter - klein tools drawing*

Get a job with an electrician

go to school immediately

plan and research everything before starting anything

get a mentor


----------



## bludy22 (Aug 24, 2012)

Study, study, study! Get licensed and certified on anything you can. NICET etc.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

Make sure you're entering this field because it's what you really want to do, not because the pay is decent or because it's what your dad did.


----------



## Grab (Nov 3, 2012)

Try to learn something new everyday


----------



## testlight (May 6, 2014)

Safety first, and keep your nose to the grindstone.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

[B said:


> What advice would you give someone who is interested in becoming an electrician?[/B]
> 
> 
> [/I]


Research the various job requirements and expectations of an electrician.

Start reading books and articles on electricity, and electrical applications.

Understand that it is both physically and mentally demanding, but can be both mentally and financially rewarding.

Understand that it takes years to become truly skilled, you will never know everything but will always be learning.

Know that it is a career to be proud of.


----------



## biltheref (Apr 10, 2013)

Read and participate in forums like this.


----------



## JMotley (Nov 5, 2015)

Make sure that it is something you want to do. Disinterest shows through in poor workmanship. Take in pride in your work.


----------



## Wattson (Dec 28, 2012)

Prepare to be assimilated


----------



## DDavidElectric (Dec 14, 2015)

Always remember that what you do can kill someone. Lack of knowledge and morals are two unacceptable traits to have when dealing with electricity. Learn as much as you can from veteran tradesman. Hands on experience with a proven electrician is invaluable.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Make sure to take a moment to enter this giveaway!


----------



## seandaddy (Oct 6, 2014)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 69169
> 
> 
> We have partnered with *Klein Tools* to give away their *8-Piece Bi-Metal Hole Saw Kit*.
> ...


My advice would be not to take shortcuts.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

If someone is interested in the trade they need to:

1) Learn the phrase: Test before you touch.

2) Realize the job of an electrician is not easy, nor clean most of the time

3) Never stop learning

4) Learn how to read _and understand_ the code book

5) TEST BEFORE YOU TOUCH - Its your life.


----------



## BigDog116 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Quality of Works Reflect Who You Are*

Always perform your work as if you were work for yourself. The quality of work that you do reflects what kind of person you are.
:thumbsup:


----------



## AustinTacious (May 4, 2014)

Apply yourself as much as possible. There is always something new to learn!
The best trade out there, hands down!


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

As an old fart I would say "Life's journey is not to arrive at the grave safely in a well preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways, totally worn out, shouting, 'WOW . . . What a ride!' " 

And choosing to become a electrcan...........it's going to happen to you so just prepare yourselve for it. :whistling2:


----------



## billymac93 (Apr 4, 2015)

Enter the profession - a key word as this is more than a job - knowing these things:
- your work is a direct reflection of who you are and what you have become,
- filter what you see and hear: you can learn - both good and bad - from everyone under whom you train
- be smart enough to realize you don't know everything about your trade ; not at the beginning nor after a quarter century like myself
- be open to learning from all with whom you interact. Remember that the only dumb question is the one not asked.
Most important of all....enjoy the ride....


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Cricket said:


> When I put up a giveaway there is always a winner.


But we're_ already _winners Cricket 

We're Electricians .....:thumbup:

~CS~


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

This drawing will be tomorrow, so if you haven't yet entered your response, NOW is the time to do it.


----------



## Punkrawker0586 (Dec 21, 2015)

Make sure you get proper education (if you go union, here in Kansas City it's 5 years 1 or 2 days a week) and then follow up with more classes you will never learn it all. Make sure you always know your codes because it's always cheaper to do it right the first time. And work with power off whenever possible! 

WORK SAFE! For you and others around you.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

wendon said:


> Everything you need to know and a few things you don't need to know can be found on ET.


Congratulations! @wendon you are our winner! 

I will be contacting you shortly for shipping information.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Cricket said:


> Congratulations! @wendon you are our winner!
> 
> I will be contacting you shortly for shipping information.


So this was a drawing of all those that wrote something, or was it based on
what the winner said ?


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

CADPoint said:


> So this was a drawing of all those that wrote something, or was it based on
> what the winner said ?


We do a random drawing using random.org


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Cricket said:


> Congratulations! @*wendon* you are our winner!
> 
> I will be contacting you shortly for shipping information.


Thanks a lot!!:thumbup:


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Congrats Wendon:thumbsup:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, it came today. Many thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

wendon said:


> Well, it came today. Many thanks!:thumbup:


Just seeing this now ... Congrats Wendon :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas__Sparky (Jan 14, 2016)

It's A Great Career field & Always In Demand


----------



## apaulet93 (Jan 22, 2016)

I would say that they are making a good career decision and suggest they go to school.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

The drywallers smoke dope all day and the roofers are on crack. 
Ya sure you wanna to work here?


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

PlugsAndLights said:


> The drywallers smoke dope all day and the roofers are on crack.
> Ya sure you wanna to work here?


It depends on what drug the electricians get to do.


----------



## Warstg_20 (Apr 4, 2013)

"Think twice.......


before you switch it on"


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

Damn I missed the drawing! Congratulations Wendon, nice to see Cricket going out of his way to do this for the forum. Thanks Cricket, much appreciated


----------

